# Remote der serialisieren



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

Hallo

arbeite mich gerade in RMI ein und überlege gerade ob ich meine objekte als remote objekte versende oder seralisiere. 
Das Programm ist eine Datenbankapp, wobei der client methoden vom server aufruft und dieser die dafür benötigten daten aus der datenbank abruft und in objekte speichert, diese dem client zurückliefert, damit dieser sie in der gui anzeigen kann, der client verändert keine daten sondern ist bloß fürs anzeigen und abfragen von benutzeingaben zuständig. Aus denen generiert er wieder serveranfragen und so weiter.
 die Objekte bestehen aus simplen datentypen wie int aber auch aus arrays oder hashmaps, oder aus anderen Objekten( wie z.b Person hat Adresse). Kann ich diese jetzt infach  durch hhinzufügen von 

```
...implements serialize
```
serialisieren und als objekte übertragen oder sollte ich sie besser als remote objekte übertragen.


----------



## Gast (26. Jun 2007)

Hat den niemand einen hinweis ob ich in diesem falle serialisieren kann oder nicht?


----------



## schuetzejanett (26. Jun 2007)

Also ich denke das es reicht die klassen zu serialisieren da du sie ja nicht verarbeiten sondern nur aneigen willst.

Bin mir aber nicht huntertpro sicher. Aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand estätigen oder korrigiren


----------



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

schuetzejanett hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Bin mir aber nicht huntertpro sicher. Aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand estätigen oder korrigiren


Bestätigt. 

Wenn nicht geplant ist einen anderen Client als Java zu verwenden, ist Serialisierung the way to go. 
All die Klassen aus der Java-API (java.lang, java.util etc.) sind serialisierbar, da brauchst du dir keine 
Gedanken zu machen.


----------

